# Is this for real???



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

I saw this posted @ SCI, seems VERY pricey or is he on something? I can still by a real car for that much & i live in L.A.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...15741750&ssPageName=ADME:B:TB2:US:12&from=R18


----------



## luke the duke (Apr 26, 2004)

seems to be a problem lately on ebay over pricing and people paying way to much forthings like 150 plus for noc hot rod or 200 plus for noc amx. sorry but thats way to much. like you said ive also puchased cars and drove them for a year or so for allot less.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Thanks, I'll pass.  rr


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Actually yes, that offering is not far off the mark at all in price. Those top of the line Slottech Cheetahs start around $250 each and the Cheetah unlimited is one of those "if you have to ask the price you probably can't afford it" deals. That's high end racing hardware, not collectables.


----------



## luke the duke (Apr 26, 2004)

for what he is asking you can buy it new. 300 each for compl cars and 100 for the misc parts.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I guess it also depends on what the "Cheetah kit not pictured" is worth along with some of those other parts. A lot of this high end custom hardware is outrageously expensive, especially the Slottech stuff. The fact that one of these cars actually won a national race may command a much bigger price tag with some folks. Whether it makes sense or not is no different than asking whether buying a rare black Aurora Mustang TJet for $2200 makes any sense when you can get a JL copy for $10. Only one car won the 2003 Hopra Nats. That's a pretty exclusive group. 

This particular auction doesn't bother me at all because I figure that someone in the market for these sort of exotic race cars is well aware of their value and knows whether the asking price is in the ballpark or not. There's probably not a large market for this sort of thing so I don't think anyone's going to get duped becuase they wanted a pink and yellow race car.


----------



## luke the duke (Apr 26, 2004)

just noticed he lowered the price and trimmed the auction this is more like it in my opinion


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Only one car now instead of three. Now we'll see if there's any race winner bonus associated with this car. I'd be nervous about a T1 based unlimited coming out and rendering this car a historical artifact.


----------

